# Game 25: Heat @ Kings (12/11/10 10:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, December 11, 2010 | 10:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NO LETDOWN, PLEASE!

Finish this road trip 4-0.

Tyreke Evans was cleared to play through the plantar fascia pain that he's been feeling.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Exactly W2B - im sure the guys are ready to get back to SoBe, but lets finish it off as a clean sweep on the road and come home with 8 in a row.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense -> fastbreak -> win

Also, Wade is rebounding far above his career levels. It could just be a hot streak of rebounds, but it's so important for him and Lebron to grab those rebounds and run.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we've been a bit fortunate in this winning streak. Some of the squads we went up against were not at full strength. Not saying we wouldve lost the games, but it defenitely helped. No Wall, Curry, Okur and Joe Johnson.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Same start time as UFC 124, bummer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Hopefully the game is over and out of reach before the start of the GSP/Koscheck fight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Hopefully the game is over and out of reach before the start of the GSP/Koscheck fight.


lol, don't miss Thiago Alves vs John Doomsday Howard, someone gettin KTFO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Bill Walton asks Spoelstra if Phil Jackson job in jeopardy if Lakers don't turn around. Spoelstra, smiling: "What else?" Declining answer.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2LBJ alley-oop! to start the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link???


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So we arent playing defense, right?

ATDHE has no link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow start on defense. gotta pick it up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

U watching on TV W2B? If you got a link hook me up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, im watching it on TV


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer.

Slow start by the looks.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

if anyone has a link to a stream could you hook me up as well please?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thompson with 7 of the Kings 15.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sent you two links


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kings are playing with a ton of energy while the Heat are slow walking it a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Arroyo

Now he gets a T. Not smart, Carlos


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got a link now.

Awful start really.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lebron to get two free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thompson is Arthuring us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws the charge on Evans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-17 Kings after 1

Just an ugly quarter. Heat shooting 36% and allowing 55%.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No movement on offense, or anywhere really. Need more energy out there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This what happens when I don't watch lol. I turn game on we're down 8.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Do not like this Howard/Dampier frontcourt. Gotta find a way to get Z out there when Lebron is out there without Bosh and Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice mid range J by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh man, this is going to be a struggle tonight isn't it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade just got us back into this game in two plays.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful shot selection by Bosh so far. Get in to the paint fool...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Awful shot selection by Bosh so far. Get in to the paint fool...


They put up a stat before the game about Bosh's last 2 games. He's scored 14pts on 28% in the last 2 1st halfs and 16pts on over 60% in the 2nd halfs. Why there's such a difference, I have no idea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WADE! 

It's been too long!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How do you confuse Joel Anthony and Chris Bosh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 3 possessions and we cant score. Good to see the energy picking up though


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cousins is throwing a tantrum


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick layup by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice little 15-0 run by the Heat


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I could get used to these quick strike 15-0 runs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade goes out and things go stagnant again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan/Joel frontcourt blows.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan gets the rebound and nobody helps him out by coming for the ball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-0 run by the Kings now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, not surprised Joel comes in and our defensive rebounding suffers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the layup. nice find by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carlos just botched a 3 on 1...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is so good in the post.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was Chalmers-esque by Carlos


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Get em D-Wade. Nice block Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade only dude showing up tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-42 Miami at the half

We can thank Wade for this lead. He's been a beast tonight. 

Kings now at 41% after being at 55% after the 1st so our D picked up as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is not feeling this game at all. He looks very blase out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade loves Arco Arena.

Anyone tired of Juwan Howard already? He had a couple of good games, but Spo is riding him too long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> That was Chalmers-esque by Carlos


Still mad at this. Wade ended up scoring anyway, but a fastbreak dunk by Wade or Bron would have woken this team up some more.

He, and everyone else needs to learn that on fast breaks, just get one of them the ball early and you'll never go wrong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade was the open one on that break too, was simple, give it to Wade and he's either gonna score or oop it to LBJ for the thunder


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 4-0 start to the 3rd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ again!

6-0 start to the 3rd. 12-0 run if you include the end of the 2nd


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron starting to nail those jumpers...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJJJJJJJJJJJJ

Another good run.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OH NO!!!! LeBron skipped Spo on the high-five! Even while winning their feuding!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBj2Wade on the fastbreak


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What are these "skirmish" references Ira and co. keep making


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Jace said:


> What are these "skirmish" references Ira and co. keep making


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/miamiheat/post/_/id/2380/codeword-skirmish


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^beat me to it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet move by Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2Wade!

Thank you Carlos. Almost made up for the 1st half flub


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice, Carlos made the right pass that time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lulz, Carlos got it right this time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos 333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lol at Cousins


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hell yeah Chris use that spin move


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 14 and 10 in 60% and is +29 right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cb...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Casspi is...Dorelling us?

What a drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad 3 second call on Juwan. We had Evans locked up on the baseline.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the Kings beat the clock against us. Like ****ing clockwork. Every game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Really?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course, Udrih....such bull****.

Even Tony realises it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan sucks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Body language isn't good right now. They kind of let off the gas(especially Lebron). Fortunately a well rested Wade will be coming in soon to set things right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 333333

Another 3rd quarter explosion for Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You could tell Lebron wanted to shoot another 3 there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Damp just got 3 blocks in a row


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damp is awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBj for 333333

Now he gets a T


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahaha Lebron is ridiculous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a weak T


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I still can't believe how awesome it is to be watching these two (and Bosh) night in and night out. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worse T, ever.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jesus Christ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-62 Miami after 3

13 for Lebron in the 3rd

Wade's turn to start the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade - 10/15
LBJ - 9/16
Bosh - 6/10

That's the kinda efficiency I was hoping for.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Having Wade and Lebron is like having the best game from either of them for 48 minutes every single night. There's just no rest for opposing teams. Whenever one is off the floor the other is going off. And when they are both out there they fastbreak you and defend you like nutsos.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wonder if Wade and Lebron could win Co-MVPs this year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's the DWade ShoW!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Kings reward if they keep the game within 15 is that the King will come back. Ha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 and1's in a row for Landry.

I have no idea why he doesnt play more on this sorry ass team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad start to the 4th. We havent really had much energy this game, but whatever - as long as we dont somehow lose this lead. It'd be nice to win by double digits for the 8th time in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Casspi is Brandon Rushing/Darrell Athuring us also.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh got worked by Landry before that time out


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This isn't over by a longshot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was that over the back?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Refs are terrible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1

Finally


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane is UNSTOPPABLE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade doin what DWade does!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That wasn't over the back. The third team just wants to make a run


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok that was a sweet pass by Casspi


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris still hasn't learned wen to drive and when to shoot in this offense. Though that was a good near-play there for Jones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on, that was goal tending...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I would love to have Dalembert on this team, wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought that was a goal tend


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahah Damp with the airball as the announcers play him up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lulz Damp!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bosh is doing work tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where are LeBron's assist? 1 right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaaaaaaaaade!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw that Wade putback coming from a mile away! Wow!



futuristxen said:


> Bosh is doing work tonight


Yeah, I'd love to see him have more games like this and settle into a Gasol-type role. He's missing some big J's right now, though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> Where are LeBron's assist? 1 right now.


He's been kind of passive tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Feels like we're up bigger than we are. Credit to the Kings for continuing to hang around


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Somebody needs to make a GIF of that Wade celebration after the dunk!! Hilarious


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Lebron has been ultra passive tonight. Got blocked on a few layups early, and has settled for J's since.

Bosh's J has not been as money of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE for 33333

Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz

sweet pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is ridiculous. Absurd. Insane.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

lol Lebron breakdancing


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> Somebody needs to make a GIF of that Wade celebration after the dunk!! Hilarious


Right?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup that dance sealed Wade POTG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny thing is, Lebron sleepwalks through a game and still drops 20+ :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dick Bavetta has not given the Heat any calls tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chalmers gets his hands on so many passes with those long arms. He really could be a Rondo type role for the Heat. Lebron and Wade have been lackadaisical in the fast break tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17 rebounds for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :d


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron with a double double to join Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

Its becoming unfair :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Remember when rebounding was a weakness for the Heat? Haha.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Makes it look sooooooooo easy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are +21 on the board


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> We are +21 on the board


Against a team that had outrebounded their past 5 opponents and is 2nd in the league in offensive rebounding.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cousins is awful


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and say that Bosh/UD frontcourt did not do us any favors when it came to rebounding. Having a big center like Z or Damp out there really helps.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cousins is now 1-10. He might murder someone tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 2-11


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The chemistry on this team has gotten so good since that Dallas game. Everyone is playing for one another now. Nice to see. Having fun out there too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 103-83

Big 3 were awesome tonight. But Wade was POTG.

8 in a row.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say that Bosh/UD frontcourt did not do us any favors when it came to rebounding. Having a big center like Z or Damp out there really helps.


Yeah just think though when UD comes back we have UD instead of Howard in those minutes. Going to be sick. And when Mike Miller is here in a week...really have some nice depth I think.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The George Jefferson!! That's what I was trying to think of.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking for the Wade dance picture and saw this one from the last game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah just think though when UD comes back we have UD instead of Howard in those minutes. Going to be sick. And when Mike Miller is here in a week...really have some nice depth I think.


As long as Spo uses UD as the backup power forward and not try anymore experiments with him at center it will be great.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

HAAAAA


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah, but you just know Spo will try and get UD more minutes than that.

Bosh/UD will only work against teams like New York, Golden State...etc

Any team with a sizeable frontline will kill us. This is working. Having Z/Damp/Joel playing the Center rotation is absolutely working. They be individual weaknesses, but together, their team D and rebounding and shot blocking and (in Z's case) pick and pop J works for this team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That Dampier move seems like that subtle glue signing that puts a team over the top. He's the perfect center to put there with Bosh. For what he's asked to do, I don't know there's many centers at that price you could get that would be better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was +31. Wasnt he +30 last night as well?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yup. Dominating right now. He looks so much more comfortable than he did just a few weeks ago.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade's been incredible on this road trip. If he plays well it's pretty much impossible for a loss to happen. Feels like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Dwyane Wade on Heat's four-game trip: 30.8 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 5.5 assists & 54% shooting.


Awesome numbers. And the best part is that Lebron is not too far behind this.

I wonder when was the last time, that in a 10 game stretch, two teammates put up the combined numbers these two have put up, while also both shooting over 50%?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

My biggest pleasant surprise is Bosh grabbing 17 boards. I hope to see this more often. Him scoring 14 points is not important but the 17 boards is HUGE.

This guy DEF need to average 12 boards a game on this team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3's last 5.

Wade - 
29.8ppg
8.6rpg
5.0apg
1.4spg
1.0bpg
59%fg
43% 3fg
69%ft
38.2mins

James - 
24.4ppg
7.4rpg
6.2apg
1.0spg
52%fg
63% 3fg eek
75%ft
36.2mins

Bosh - 
17.4ppg
11.0rpg
2.2apg
47.5% fg
90% ft
37.4mins

Just monster numbers. Gee we are playing well of late. Patches of bad play, but you can't say enough about how well this team is jelling right now. I think the biggest thing has been playing to our key guys strengths. Not deferring. Doing what they do. Plus the 3 headed Centers are doing their job, Carlos and Mario are alternating well...I dunno, things are just clicking well right now.

However, we all know how quick these things can change!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Feels like just a week ago, Wade was shooting 44% for the season. He's now up to 49.4%. Also seems like just a week ago, Lebron was in the mid 20's in 3pt FG%, now he's up to 34.9%, which is just under his career best season of 35.1%. Probably was just a week ago seeing those numbers they're putting up


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh 17/11 isn't monster though. Especially on 47FG%

but I hope it will keep climbing because he has been playing better as of late.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where is Woj's article that Wade's high scoring is a sign of selfishness and proof the Heat are going to fail?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Ha, I was just thinking that Woj has been pretty quiet all of a sudden.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another thing is that they aren't afraid to ride the hot hand. If Wade has it going, they let him go, if Lebron has it going they let him go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> That Dampier move seems like that subtle glue signing that puts a team over the top. He's the perfect center to put there with Bosh. For what he's asked to do, I don't know there's many centers at that price you could get that would be better.


Exactly what I predicted this summer.



PoetLaureate said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say that Bosh/UD frontcourt did not do us any favors when it came to rebounding. Having a big center like Z or Damp out there really helps.


Definitely.


----------

